# Run All Night - comes to home video on June 16th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ONE NIGHT TO LIVE. TO DIE. TO RUN.

*RUN ALL NIGHT*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK AND DVD FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on June 16



Own it two weeks early on Digital HD on June 2



Burbank, CA, April 28, 2015 – No sin goes unpunished when “Run All Night” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD on June16 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Directed by Jaume Collet-Serra (“Non-Stop”), “Run All Night” is an action thriller about Brooklyn mobster and prolific hit man Jimmy Conlon (Liam Neeson) who does whatever he has to do to protect his son. The film will be available two weeks earlier on Digital HD on June 2.



“Run All Night” stars Oscar® nominee Liam Neeson (“Schindler’s List,” “Non-Stop”), Joel Kinnaman (“The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo”), Vincent D’Onofrio (“The Judge”), Bruce McGill (“Ride Along”), Genesis Rodriguez (“Identity Thief”), Boyd Holbrook (HBO’s “Behind the Candelabra”), Holt McCallany (“Gangster Squad”), Common (“Now You See Me”) and Oscar® nominee Ed Harris (“Pollock,” “The Hours”).



Collet-Serra directed “Run All Night” from a screenplay by Brad Ingelsby. The film is produced by Roy Lee, Brooklyn Weaver and Michael Tadross, alongside executive producer John Powers Middleton.



“Run All Night” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $44.95 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Run All Night” via purchase from digital retailers beginning June 2.



SYNOPSIS



Brooklyn mobster and prolific hit man Jimmy Conlon (Neeson), once known as The Gravedigger, has seen better days. Longtime best friend of mob boss Shawn Maguire (Harris), Jimmy, now 55, is haunted by the sins of his past—as well as a dogged police detective (D’Onofrio) who’s been one step behind Jimmy for 30 years. Lately, it seems Jimmy’s only solace can be found at the bottom of a whiskey glass.



But when Jimmy’s estranged son, Mike (Kinnaman), becomes a target, Jimmy must make a choice between the crime family he chose and the real family he abandoned long ago. With Mike on the run, Jimmy’s only penance for his past mistakes may be to keep his son from the same fate Jimmy is certain he’ll face himself…at the wrong end of a gun. Now, with nowhere safe to turn, Jimmy just has one night to figure out exactly where his loyalties lie and to see if he can finally make things right.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Run All Night” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· Shoot All Night - Go behind the scenes with Director Jaume Collet-Serra and

his team create a white-knuckle ride through New York’s underbelly.

· Action All Night - The film’s cast and crew discuss that special something that has made Neeson a staple of grit and vulnerability on the screen.

· Deleted Scenes



“Run All Night” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

· Deleted Scenes





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On June 2, “Run All Night” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Run All Night” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.





BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $44.95

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: June 16, 2015

Digital HD Street Date: June 2, 2015



DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 114 minutes

Rating: Rated R for strong violence, language including sexual references, and some drug use.

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]​


----------

